# Who here listens to Videogame Music?



## r3dfaction (Apr 26, 2010)

As the title states, anyone listen to VGM rips/OST's? Just curious to see how many do...
If you do, list your favorite artist and/or favorite VGM's.


Here are Mine:

-David Bergeaud - (Ratchet & Clank Series)
-Frank Klepacki - (Command & Conquer Series)
-Asuka Ohta - (Mario Series)
-Shinobu Tanaka - (Mario Series)
and of course...Koji Kondo - (Mario Series)


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 26, 2010)

*raises hand* I do.


----------



## Gore (Apr 26, 2010)

Uhh, I listen to modified VGM, like YTcracker, Duane and BrandO and Team Teamwork.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 26, 2010)

I listen to the Final Fantasy 7 sound track sometimes. It takes me back..


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 26, 2010)

I listen WoW Grizzly hills and Barrens themes..


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 26, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> I listen to the Final Fantasy 7 sound track sometimes. It takes me back..


Never really played FF7 but I know FFX had a beautiful score


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

I do...

Various Zelda OSTs
Nanatsu Kaze no Shima Monogatari OST
Yoshi Story OST
Nights into Dreams OST
Tomb Raider OSTs

and some other ones...


Edit --

Myst OST too...


----------



## Sefi (Apr 26, 2010)

I like to listen to remixes such as that from Overclocked (http://ocremix.org/).


----------



## Talaria (Apr 26, 2010)

The only video game music I listen to is the orchestrated Gyakuten Saiban and Jazz Album.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

I do as well. It's music


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> looking for something sad & soothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe try some of the Castlevania OSTs...?


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris Huelsbeck (Turrican 2), Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy) and Rob Hubbard are gods of videogame music.

I also still have the the original Command & Conquer: The Covert Operations CD just for it's music.

Outrun, Hangon, Space harrier, Tales of destiny, Earthbound, Star Control 2 (the best ever), Lotus III, also had decent tracks. Tales of


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Apr 26, 2010)

I have numerous video game soundtracks I listen to. Firstly. there's Yasunori Mitsuda's music for _Chrono Trigger_, cos it's the music that made such a geek about VGM in the first place. I also love Koichi Sugiyama's music for the _Dragon Quest_ series. The Overture from it is definitely Crowning Music of Awesome for me. I plan on making it my ringtone someday. I also love music by Motoi Sakuraba. His music for the _Golden Sun_ and _Tales_ series are so awesome. I've got chills anticipating what he has in store for us musically in _Golden Sun DS_. I also like Sakuraba's music for the _Baten Kaitos_ games, even though the games themselves were a bit lackluster, frankly. I'm also a huge fan of Yoko Shimomura. Her music for _Super Mario RPG_, as well as for the _Mario & Luigi_ series keeps the whimsical feel of Koji Kondo's music from the regular _Mario_ games, -which I also love, as well as the _Zelda_ and _Metroid_ music- while simultaneously injecting a feel of "typical RPG music" into it that just works superbly. I also love the music Michiru Yamane and other brilliant composers have done for the _Castlevania_ series. It's like a crazy hybrid of gothic horror and rock n' roll that just suits the series perfectly. There are other game series whose music has grasped my attention over the years, but I figured I'd listen the more well-known examples.


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> I do as well. It's music


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 26, 2010)

When it comes to video game OSTs, I mostly listen to stuff by Daisuke Ishiwatari (Guilty Gear, BlazBlue) and Shoji Meguro (Shin Megami Tensei). 

As for remixes or covers, I'm a huge fan of ansgaros, CarboHydroM, Dr. Manhattan, and M-H/MasterHatchet. Check them out if you like hard rock/metal video game covers, a lot of their stuff can be found at Dwelling of Duels.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fragile Dreams OST
One of the best OSTs in my book


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the megaman OSTs. its my fav character and i like the music to some of the games. I also sampled two tracks and made an original beat to mix them with.


----------



## sKeEt (Apr 27, 2010)

I've got lots of different things. I for one love the Follin's brothers NES work on games like Silver Surfer and Wolverine which I actually have as mp3's. 

I love the atmospheric music of Metroid Prime (the first one only). 

I have Capcom's release of Megaman X arranged album which remixes the tracks into a Funk/Jazz type sound

I have all the original tracks from Street Fighter 3rd Strike and the released arranged album and one of my favorites to listen to.

I have all Golden Sun music.

Axelay for the SNES has some of the best music ever in a video game.

Some of Hanz Zimmerman's work on Metal Gear.

A couple of real Gems from the Sonic Adventure titles such as "Sonic's Theme" (from the SA1 not the crappy remix found in SA2) which has a nice classic rock rhythm and great drums. "Open Your Heart" one of the best Sonic game main themes ever. Live and Learn was alright but not as good. "Rhythm and Balance...White Jungle Theme" from Shadows jungle stage in SA2. An incredible drum n' bass song. "Supporting Me...Biolizard" from the final boss encounter which is a lighter DnB song but still really good. Knuckles stage "Meteor Herd" which has terrible lyrics for a rap song but the music is great and the Pumpkin Hill song.

The first Devil May Cry had some nice little songs that incorporated some electronic and borderline DnB music. The first that capture my attention was "Lock N Load", a heavy ass beat. Another notable song is the Nelo Angelo boss battle themes. The end credits song was pretty good too. The sequels have good music too but changed the style from the original and has a particular artist composing the music which is still pretty good.

I guess if it counts, GTA Chinatown wars I have never actually played because when I get into a car and the radio comes on I just sit and listen to it. It's that game that got me into Deadmau5. Great music in that game.


----------



## ZeroPF (Apr 27, 2010)

I listen to the Gyakuten OSTs(All of them) and Final Fantasy 6 music


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 27, 2010)

SSBB and Mario Kart Wii... and occasionally DDR Mario Mix


----------



## Raika (Apr 27, 2010)

Phoenix Wright OSTs
Apollo Justice OSTs


----------



## Cyan (Apr 27, 2010)

in parenthesis are only few exemple of their works, not limited to what I listen from them, as most of them compose for Anime too.

Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy, Black Mage, Phantasmagoria)
Motoi Sakuraba (Star ocean, Valkyrie Profile, some other works)
Koji Kondo (you know him)
Yoko Kanno (though she's mostly working for anime, but did some game's music)
Yasunori Mitsuda (Chrono, Xeno, Shadow heart, Sailing to the world)
Michiru Ōshima (ICO, Zelda twilight princess)
Michiru Yamane (Castlevania)
Yuzo Koshiro (Ys, Actraiser, Castlevania)
Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts, Seiken densetsu, some Mario games)
Yuki Kajiura (Xeno)


Those are the commons, but I listen to many other OST with less known artists too.
I tend to prefer to re-orchestrated versions.


I also listen to anime music.
In fact I only listen to OST, nothing else.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

Zelda a Link to the Past is one of the soundtracks that I listen to every now and then.  I also enjoy the soundtrack to Hook made for the SNES.  The others are for PC games..Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 and  the original Icewind Dale soundtracks are exquisite.


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

The Super Mario Galaxy is just fucking epic... Can't wait for SMG2!


----------



## iPikachu (Apr 27, 2010)

orchestrated Gyakuten Saiban
maplestory OSTs
Touhou remixes


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 27, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> I listen WoW Grizzly hills and Barrens themes..


Kek.

Anyway, I listen to the band Powerglove a lot.
It's video game metal.
It's so bad.


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

I listen to a lot.
Right now in have FFXIII (I should delete it, I only listen to one song in it >, Bayonetta, Super Mario Galaxy, Sonic Adventure 2, Phantasy Star Online and Cave Story.
I mainly listen to Videogame OST's on YouTube rather than download them.



Spoiler: need to post


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2010)

Never saw the use of and fun of this. I'll maybe try it with SMG because I remember SMG had some truly epic music.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

i never listen to VG music outside of playing the actual games unless my ringtones count? then i have quite a few


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 27, 2010)

I mostly listen to The Legend of Zelda: TP OST.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 27, 2010)

f-zero and remastered megaman zero tracks.

those are 2 of them


----------



## Cyan (Apr 27, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Never saw the use of and fun of this. I'll maybe try it with SMG because I remember SMG had some truly epic music.


There's no "use" nor fun, if you don't find which music genre you like.

I like classical and orchestrated music (I played violin for 5 years, and played 1 year on a philharmonic orchestra).
Having some video game music re-orchastrated is for me the "fun" you talk about. listening to music, being video game or not, is the same it's musical enjoyment that you have to find.
it just happen that I don't like "real" classical (mozart, bethov, etc.) but I prefer musical compositions from the current era, and video games and movies fit it best.

If you don't like that genre, it's normal you don't like video game's music too. everyone his own taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






For example, I like "Orchestral Game Concert" which are 5 CD of re-orchestrated game music played from the tokyo philharmonic.


I like watching it being played in the orchestra too, like this set of music from Final Fantasy : Tour de Japon (the title is in Fraponais ! like engrish but with bad french from japanese people lol). 
Though, youtube is a little de-synch from video/audio, it's detectable with the conductor's order.
A western guy is making himself pleased playing with uematsu's orchestra


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 28, 2010)

I listen to a lot of Sonic music and other VGMs from my massive MP3 collection.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 28, 2010)

Some Sonic music and FinalFantasy music.
I sometimes listen to music from Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't really listen to video game music...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 28, 2010)

85% of my music taste is video game based.


----------



## AceOfAces (Apr 28, 2010)

SSBB OST
SMRPG Ripped
MM10 OST
Gyakuten Kenji OST(Miles Edgeworth OST)

I love video game music.


----------



## Emeraldman94 (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha I listen to Video game music all the time. SSBB, Wario Land Shake it, Sonic, Pokemon. I listen to it all. I


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 28, 2010)

I mostly listen to Tales of the Abyss, Tales of Symphonia, and Persona 4 osts.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have Dissidia, FFVI OST, FFVI Grand Finale, FFVI Piano Collections, Distant Worlds, EarthBound OST, Tales of Symphonia, Touhou Violin Rock, Ronald Mcdonald Insanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, some random SSBB music, other FF OST and more FF remixes on my iPod.


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats the world come to - SiN Episodes: Emergence
Donuts, Go Nuts - 'Splosion Man
Overtime Remix - TF2
Still Alive - Portal

to name a few good ones


----------



## cuamoose (May 2, 2010)

I found a cool site for video game music. They have 145 soundtracks from old and new games, from Legend Of Zelda to Mirror's Edge. I suggest checking it out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.gamemusicjukebox.com/

I don't often listen to video game music (unless I'm playing the game), but I like this site.


----------



## Devin (May 2, 2010)

Game-Over (The World Ends With You)
Sanctuary (Kingdom Hearts)
Simple And Clean (Kingdom Hearts)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

I listen to most songs of TWEWY ( D: ) but that's about it. Occasionally some KH, Terranigma and Lufia music too.


----------



## Demonbart (May 2, 2010)

Mostly Pokémon and SRTOGSEF OST, and some remixes of cool game songs.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Mostly Pokémon and SRTOGSEF OST, and some remixes of cool game songs.


What's SRTOGSEF? I've never heard of that...


----------



## 67birdman (May 2, 2010)

Yea man, I listen to all of The Beat 102.7 from GTA 4.
And im not even playing itt...


----------



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

gta and devil may cry


----------



## JBW (May 5, 2010)

Mario Galaxy soundtrack, its so relaxing and reminds me of when i first got it...


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2010)

Just download SMG and Oblivion OST, listening to it right now.
Quite impressive indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially Oblivion, but that's just because I love that game so much. Such epic music, just wonderful.


----------



## Hachibei (May 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Robot Taisen Original Generation Saga Endless Frontier. 

Not exactly a widely used game acronym...


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2010)

Do you usually listen to OST only after playing the game and liking the music ?
or listen to OST while you didn't even start playing the video game ?

I prefer playing first, but sometime I listen to music first and they makes me want to play the game.
It happened for Shadow Heart (Composed by Yasunori Mistuda), Valkyrie Profile Arranged too.

I really like the arranged album "Near Death Experience" even if I didn't play the game at that time.


----------



## Kadano (May 14, 2010)

I particularly like Motoi Sakuraba, especially his Golden Sun, Valkyrie Profile and Baten Kaitos work. VP Lenneth Arrange in FLAC = godlike.
I also like the F-Zero Guitar Arrange, especially Endless Challenge, of course (and so, dad was able to avoid having to face the consequences for his inexplicable acts of random violence  ... BY ROCKING OUT REALLY HARD. Yes, I know ...), and some Zelda tracks as well as Disco Dan's two remixes on OC Remix. His Megaman work is great too.

@Cyan: most of the time I play the game first, but I started loving Motoi Sakuraba after having played Golden Sun, so I downloaded some of his other work. Many VP songs (Epic Tale of Holy Death, Confidence in Domination, Distortion at the Bottom of Hell, The 'Unfinished Battle With God' Syndrome, Mission to the Deep Space, ...) sounded so fantastic that I just had to play one of the series. As I have no PSX/PS2, I got Covenant of the Plume, and I loved it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Do you usually listen to OST only after playing the game and liking the music ?
> or listen to OST while you didn't even start playing the video game ?
> 
> I prefer playing first, but sometime I listen to music first and they makes me want to play the game.
> ...


I listen to VGM after playing the game, because I don't specifically look for the OST unless I've heard of it already.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2010)

As for me, ya i listen to them, most of the time, those ost are for games that i do not own. I just listen to them and judging from the music, pictured in my mind what is going on, are the heroes winning? Is there a sad event happening?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 14, 2010)

I LOVE THE SOUNDTRACK OF AJ


----------

